# Urgent - PowerBook ne s'allume plus ! :'(



## mara des bois (23 Avril 2009)

Décidément c'est pas de bol.
Bon déjà j'ai mis 2h à retrouver mes identifiants pour poster sur le forum, et comme apparemment j'ai aussi oublié certains de mes mots de passe email  c'est une drôle de galère...


Voilà ce qui m'amène :
ce matin Pow était un peu lent et j'ai donc voulu redémarrer.
Il a mis un bon moment à s'éteindre, puis il a redémarré (bruit du redémarrage) mais l'écran est resté noir. La veilleuse du devant éteinte.
Parfois il avait du mal à passer de veille à allumage.
Du coup j'ai tenté de fermer l'écran et rouvrir mais à part l'allumage de la veilleuse (en mode continu et non clignotant) rien n'a changé.
Du coup j'ai éteint avec le bouton, j'ai entendu le disque s'éteindre, puis j'ai rallumé.
Là ni bruit ni écran allumé.
RIEN. A part la veilleuse qui elle est allumée.

Et j'ai appuyé sur les touches, mais rien...

Bon, j'ai sauvegardé la majeure partie de mes fichiers, mais j'ai pas noté certains identifiants de mes boîtes mail ou de sites .
Le plus gros souci c'est que je cherche un boulot et que mon CV fini ce matin et mon book, je n'avais pas eu encore le temps de les sauver ni de les imprimer.

Bref c'est très très ennuyeux pour moi et pressé !

Apparemment mon disque avait besoin de réparations (voir mon post précédent) mais j'attendais de finir avec les démarches urgentes pour m'en occuper.

Y a-t-il un espoir ?

Merci.

Ps : on voit comme une ombre de la pomme (écran de démarrage) sur l'écran, c'est très ténu, mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit allumé car ça fait des heures maintenant...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

Alors j'ai essayé de débrancher tout, de démarrer sur secteur sans la batterie, et j'ai fait redémarrer avec alt enfoncé (comme dit le manuel). Il a redémarré avec le boing mais niveau écran ça n'a rien fait.

Mais on l'entend tourner en fait, j'ai inséré le disque d'install Mac OSX 1 pour essayer de lancer l'utilitaire de disque. Le cd tourne.
Est-ce que si c'était un souci de disque dur ça ferait ça ?
Est-ce qu'il marche et que le souci c'est l'écran qui est mort ?

Si c'est grave je ne pourrais pas payer de réparation...

Je vais tenter le redémarrage avec le CD avec C enfoncé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

Alors redémarrage avec CD d'install, boing et écran noir comme précédemment, au final je viens de me rendre compte que l'on distingue très faiblement plusieurs icônes sur l'écran.
Il y a peut-être plusieurs problèmes mais il y a déjà sûrement celui du rétro-éclairage...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Avril 2009)

+1

Rétroéclairage HS surement ou l'inverter.

Fait un reset PMU pour voir

Voila

PS : Non ton DD n'as pas de problème

PS2 : Teste sur un écran externe


----------



## mara des bois (23 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> +1
> 
> Rétroéclairage HS surement ou l'inverter.
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse.

Il y a quand même un truc : pourquoi n'a-t-il pas démarré correctement ? Logiquement ce n'est pas la pomme que j'aurais du voir mais le bureau lors des premiers redémarrages, non ?

J'ai pas d'écran mac à la maison pour tester, juste un pc.
Est-ce que l'emac peut faire office d'écran ? ('fin sachant qu'il s'allume super difficilement à cause du bouton merdique... C'est pas forcément une idée constructive)

Sinon, c'est quoi un reset PMU ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Avril 2009)

La PMU c'est le Power Management Unit (Unité de Gestion d'alimentation). Cette puce sert à gérer toute l'alimentation de l'ordi. Des fois elle peut "déconner" alors on fait un reset et peut être que ça va marcher 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour l'écran externe, pas besoin d'écran Mac (oublie l'eMac, impossible). Il faut juste un écran équipé d'une prise VGA ou DVI souivant ton Powerbook (de toute façon tu avait un adaptateur dans la boite d'origine, à l'achat si le PW est en VGA).



> Il y a quand même un truc : pourquoi n'a-t-il pas démarré correctement ? Logiquement ce n'est pas la pomme que j'aurais du voir mais le bureau lors des premiers redémarrages, non ?


Il peut s'agir de 2 problèmes bien distinct.

Fait également une réinitialisation de la PRAm

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US

Voila


----------



## mara des bois (24 Avril 2009)

Ok je vais tester ce que tu m'indiques.

Hier soir, j'ai refait un démarrage sur le cd d'install en branchant une sortie vers la télé (l'écran télé est resté blanc) et miracle l'écran du PB est redevenu "allumé" un peu plus faiblard mais largement visible.

J'ai lancé mon utilitaire de disque qui a détecté une "erreur sous-jacente à le fermeture" et donc arrêté la vérification. Il a dit que le disque nécessitait des réparations.
C'est déjà ce qu'avait signalé l'utilitaire de disque avant le problème d'écran.

Du coup j'ai tenté un boot sur CD kubuntu pour récupérer mes 2/3 fichiers super importants mais ça n'a pas marché.
Il démarre et reste bloqué sur écran blanc avec la pomme (pas de flèche ni de barre de progression)... 
En démarrage sur DD c'est pareil.

J'aurais aimé tenté qqchose pour mes fichiers avant de lancer une réparation du disque.
Je pense que c'est le premier truc à résoudre avant le pb de rétro-éclairage.
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour ça ?

Les fermetures forcées par le bouton à répétition ne risquent-elles pas d'endommager plus gravement le disque ?

Après ça, je suppose qu'il va falloir que je trouve un réparateur pour le rétro-éclairage...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h14 ----------

Je viens de penser à un truc !

Si jamais j'arrive à démarrer mon eMac (pas sûr), est-ce qu'en faisant démarrer le PowerBook en tant que DD externe je peux récupérer mes fichiers par l'eMac, et ce, malgré le problème du DD ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

Test non concluant.
Le DD du PB n'est pas monté sur l'eMac. 
Pourtant il affichait bien le symbole firewire.
Et en premier lieu j'avais laissé le CD kubuntu dans le PB, et lui est monté sur le bureau de l'eMac. C'est donc que le cd marche.

Donc là déjà, si je comprends bien, je ne peux plus accéder aux fichiers, sauf si j'arrive via un live cd.
Mais comme il ne veut pas redémarrer dessus...


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2009)

Tu peux toujours démonter le DD et le brancher avec un kit USB-IDE sur un autre Mac.


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Avril 2009)

Essaye avec Ubuntu sinon ...

Pour les extinctions, oui tu peut flinguer le disque !

Fait quand même les reset, mais le principale c'est qu'il à redémarrer


----------



## mara des bois (24 Avril 2009)

Démonter mon PB pour récupérer son disque dur ?
Je pense que ça dépasse mes compétences.
En plus, il a subi une chute qui l'a déformé quand je l'ai eu en 2006.
Donc la coque n'est plus parfaitement jointive et je préfère ne pas trop y toucher si possible.

Ubuntu j'ai essayé avant, ça n'a pas marché non plus.

Tant pis je vais relancer l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer le DD et qu'il puisse aller au bout du démarrage.
Je pense qu'il y a des risques que la réparation altère mes données, non ?
Après, c'est sûr, je pense qu'il a déjà eu assez d'extinctions forcées, pour tenter à nouveau des trucs...


----------



## mara des bois (26 Avril 2009)

J'ai pu après pas mal d'essais le faire démarrer sur live cd ubuntu 6.06.

Mais pour le moment impossible d'accéder au DD. Il est visible mais c'est tout.
On essaie avec les lignes de commande de faire monter le disque.

Arf j'avais oublié de dire que Utilitaire de disque n'a pas pu réparer... A cause d'un "lien de parenté non valide" je crois.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Avril 2009)

T'a essayé la commande fsck ? C'est une sorte d'utilitaire de disque avancée !



> ÉPARER VOTRE           SYSTÈME OS X GRÂCE À LA COMMANDE : FSCK -Y / FSCK - F
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK


----------

